# Supersix Loose Water bottle boss- fix with epoxy?



## SpokaneSteve (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello all:

I have an 09 Supersix hi-mod. One of the bottle bosses on the seat tube is slightly loose. Can I repair this by pressing in a small amount of epoxy or a gel CA glue? Any risk of delaminating the carbon?

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

SpokaneSteve said:


> Hello all:
> 
> I have an 09 Supersix hi-mod. One of the bottle bosses on the seat tube is slightly loose. Can I repair this by pressing in a small amount of epoxy or a gel CA glue? Any risk of delaminating the carbon?
> 
> Thanks, Steve.


I'd use epoxy over CA....I've re-attached a cable guide on a carbon frame...it is still going strong... no issues with delaminating.....


----------



## mike25f (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi I had a 09 supersix hi mod team bike I was doing the tour de cure ride it came loose then fell off I was lucky they gave me a 2011 team frame. At first they said I put it on to tight untill I told them the lbs put it on then they didn't question it anymore and said they would cover it thankfully.


----------

